
Nearly 75% of iPhones are in use outside the US - shawndumas
http://www.asymco.com/2011/01/08/nearly-75-of-iphones-are-in-use-outside-the-us/
======
phamilton
Considering that 95% of the world live outside the US, One could say it may be
more impressive that 5% of the world accounts for 25% of iPhone use.

Between Japan, Korea, and Europe and the US that's ~1.4 billion people,
putting the US at ~20% of the high tech world. That's not even including
China.

